# How much time do you spend with your buns?



## Mariah (Feb 6, 2014)

I have three bunnies. Kiwi & Papaya are bonded, & live together. Apricot is just 7 weeks old, & hasent met Kiwi & Papaya yet.

I live in an open concept basement apt. It's a walk out, so lots of natural light. Kiwis & Papayas run is set up in my bedroom. Apricot is right outside my bedroom. There's no door, so all I have to do is lean over the side of my bed & I can see him.

When I home, Kiwi & Papaya are free range in my bedroom. I have a gate up so they can't get to the rest of the house & Apricot.

Apricot has a smaller area to run in, when I'm home. Where he's set up won't be permanent. I'm not sure where he will be in the house long term, but he's there for now since he's on a quarantine because he was found outside.

That being said, I do spend time with all three of them. Kiwi & Papaya aren't cuddle bunnies, but do like to be pet. Apricot loves attention. He jumps all over me when I sit on the ground with him.

I'm just wondering how much time everyone else spends with their buns. I'm always around them (all three of them) when I'm home, but I'm not always on the ground petting them.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

I have 5 rabbits and I like to play with a random one or two each day for about 20 min each. I often become to buisy to really play with them but I try. I only wish I could bring each one in every day!!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

When Chico and Chica were my only bunnies I would spent like 2-3 hours a day with them together. Since they were brother and sister they were bonded so I did not have to worry about keeping them apart.

Once I rescued Lady and Brooke, I had to work on building trust with Brooke and Lady so I spent more time with them and let Chico and Chica play out of their cage more like 8 hours but spent like 1 hour with them instead of 2-3.

Now I work on spending like 20 minutes to an hour a day of SOLID time with each bunny. Petting, smooching, personally feeding.. last night I fell asleep on the bathroom floor with Brooke! I was petting her and fell asleep and one time she woke me up with her nose in my face and then before I knew it she was nibbling on my hand, I think to wake me up! So last night I spent like 3 hours with her but knocked out sleeping! I've been working from home since I broke my ribs so it's been hard to really play with them like I did before the accident, but I'm trying.. I'm working on it. 

Vanessa


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

Like lovelops when I play with mine, I pet, snuggle, and give them treats.


----------



## MichelleandThumper (Feb 6, 2014)

I spend about 3 hours with each of my beloved buns at a time! Since they're not bonded and won't be started to be bonded until Willow is old enough to be spayed I have to spend a lot more time with the buns than I would if they were bonded. But I don't care because they're my babies!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 6, 2014)

lovelops said:


> When Chico and Chica were my only bunnies I would spent like 2-3 hours a day with them together. Since they were brother and sister they were bonded so I did not have to worry about keeping them apart.
> 
> Once I rescued Lady and Brooke, I had to work on building trust with Brooke and Lady so I spent more time with them and let Chico and Chica play out of their cage more like 8 hours but spent like 1 hour with them instead of 2-3.
> 
> ...



What happened to your ribs Vanessa?

And ok, I don't feel that bad, judging by what everyone has said. Currently, I do spend more time with the baby (Apricot), because he dosent have a partner, & since he's so young. He should still be with his brothers & sisters... So I am all he has at the current moment. I spend at least 1.5 hours a day with him. Not all at once, but through the course of the day.

Since kiwi & papaya have each other, I would say, at least an hour with them I spend. I'm always in the bedroom with them when I'm home, so I'm with them a lot. Apricot will probably be moving in here too, once his quarantine is over- that's next week! And if his fecal test comes back negative.

I feel relieved! I feel so bad when I work my super long days. But, I know they are all happy.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their rabbits. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, but they aren't much different then say a hamster or weasel and the average hamster owner doesn't obsess over their pets for hours a day. If it weren't for school I would definitely spend much more time with my rabbits but I guess when running a mini breeding facility I have a different opinion on things than people who have them only for pets.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their rabbits. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, but they aren't much different then say a hamster or weasel and the average hamster owner doesn't obsess over their pets for hours a day. If it weren't for school I would definitely spend much more time with my rabbits but I guess when running a mini breeding facility I have a different opinion on things than people who have them only for pets.



Just in case you couldn't tell, I got in a heck of alot of trouble when I was in high school..I will preface my posting with before writing this:

You know a couple of things came to mind when I read your quote. I could replace rabbits with a couple of other nouns.. 



Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their kids. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, OR

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their boyfriends . Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, (you can take the last 4 words any way you want to )

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their grandkids. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with,

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their church group. (that then wipes out the next sentence..)

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their grandparents..

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their relatives..

or

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their husbands. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, (no, not always...)

or

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their wife. The next sentence goes totally

or

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their partners. I will leave this area blank for you to fill out... 

OR

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their work. 

OR

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their painting/artwork/knitting/writing/on the computer/on the internet/on Rabbits Online

or

Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their hobbies.


Personally, I could say I don't understand why my husband spends so much time sitting like a turd on the computer. He obviously has a different opinion and thinks he's not wasting time like a drunk on a bender. 

I also have never personally owned a weasel, so I can't give any feedback on the cute and friendliness of a weasel in comparison to a rabbit, but in doing a bit of research, I've found that they have not been considered cuddly but have been historically considered VERMIN ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel).

Hum, which in my mind, I've never really considered VERMIN cute or cuddly or even in the same league as a hamster, of which I have owned many and have never let them sit in the cage like a paperweight. I have always taken all my pets out and played with them and knew they were not simply an ornament for a corner of my room but a living breathing being that needed time, attention, care, comfort and companionship. 

Maybe by virtue of the fact that this is called Rabbits Online is the reason *WHY* individuals here are obsessing over their dear Rabbits. However, our grandmother did not and wanted us to keep feeding my Chica and Chico tons of Cilantro so their "meat would taste good when we finally cooked them". It must be horrible to be 80 and have totally lost your F***ing mind..

Anyway, I started laughing when I read that... so you've made my night..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What happened to your ribs Vanessa?
> 
> .



Remember Lady, that Rabbit I spend too much time on! 

January 19th she was staying in the hallway and bathroom beside my
bedroom we were letting her free range that night.

Around 3am I wake up and hear something behind the bedroom door and have a heart attack. I don't know what it is but because I have a night light, I can see something glowing.... at first I think it's a mouse or something, but I realize it's too big.. It's LADY!!

She jumped over the baby gate by jumping on top of her cage and got into the bedroom and damned Cassidy who always sleeps on the foot of the bed with me (remember she marked him a day ago!) didn't even wake up. 

I hop out of bed and she thinks I'm playing with her and does a bunny 500 and flys to the other side of the room and BOOM goes under the bed! 

My husband leaves me to get her out and I have to lift the mattress, box springs, frame, etc and we have a King Bed. Well dumb a** that I am, I BALANCED the frames and stuff instead of laying it across the wall and when I reached down to get Lady out from under the bed WHAM... I got smacked with the frame and could hear the rib break and felt it. 

I kept my calm, got her from under the bed (the ONE TIME she let me hold her) got her back to the hallway and put her in her crate and then fell onto the bed holding my ribs. I only told my work I had an accident and did not say how or what happened and after getting a CT scan I have a broken rib and 3 fractured ones.. from rib 4-7 on the left side.. My work thinks I was in a car accident to have this many fractures... I feel too stupid to tell them one of my four rabbits got out, ran under the bed and the bed frame fell on me and screwed up my ribs.. right after it happened my husband was trying to get me to go to the hospital and I would not and every time he was talking to me about going, Lady kept thumping in her cage which I thought was funny..

So here you have it.. My stupid accident..

Vanessa


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 7, 2014)

I totally understand where you are coming from. But rabbits are small animals not people. I do sincerely love my rabbits. Every morning when I feed them I stoke them on their head call them their nicknames and tell them I love them because I do. I also have different games I play with my rabbits but I don't and can't spend hours playing with them (I my self am still in high school so it would be hard). When I had my hamster as what... a ten year old, I would play with is so much but still no more than an hour a day. That's why I compared them to rabbits. But weasels on the other hand, I have never had but I have a friend who has one and it runs around and plays so that's where that comparison comes from.

Everyone has their passion and it seems many of yours is rabbits but for me, rabbits are less of a passion and more of a hobby. I decided to join this site because of my 4h involvement with rabbits which along with horses are my favorite and primary project.

I an gratefull of you sharing your opinion. I absolutely understand your thoughts on rabbits and I feel as though there even if our opinions clash, we shouldn't get frustrated or in your case amused over eachothers thoughts on this topic.

Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings over my previous post. I should have said something a bit more thoughtfull. 

And by the way I hope you get better Vanessa. Sounds like you really got hurt!! I hope you heal up soon and you aren't in too much pain!!


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Vanessa hit the nail on the head- you go girl  xx it breaks my heart to think someone just keeps rabbits as a project but each to their own I guess!

I spend a lot of time with my 5buns- we have a daily routine of putting out during the day & bringing inside to sleep + excersize/exploring time & cuddle & groom time. I have 2 that are bonded & the other 3 that are bonded. I spend a lot more time with my Coco Puff who is disabled. I check on her at least every hour (when I'm not out n about) she hoons in her cart twice a day which I stay with her doing & the other two boys she is bonded with are out & about in the garden for half the day. I find my rabbits love our routine & know what's happening next and at what time & they all get the same amount of attention each day. Coco about 3 maybe more hours a day & the other 4 about an hour each. Mine really like doing there own things & I guess I'm blessed with a big backyard and a half converted shed called the "bunny world" so there fore they arnt always relying on me for interaction. They are the cuddliest nose bumping binky lovin attention seeking buns so I know they are getting the love they need. Each bun is different & it sounds like you are doing a great job.

Oh & to top it off I have 2 kids too but im a stay at home mum so it's a lot easier for me to spend that time with the bunnies.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't keep them just as projects. I have owned Jack and Thomas for almost four years and after doing "breeding rabbits", which is just like showing, and loving it so much I got three (6 actually but I sold two to little girls who wanted bunnies and one I rescued and it died of old age) others. All my rabbits get fruit or other treats every day and I exercise as often as my schedule permits it. Jack has won grand champion and reserve grand multiple times in fair and Thomas is an ARBA grand chompion. My rabbits may not run to me when I call their names but they trust me. I keep my rabbits as rabbits not as little fo-fo babies. I am proud owner of my small scale rabbitry where every bunny is loved. I may not be in to rabbits the way you guys are but I can promise I know what I'm doing when it comes to them. Also I am  unable to keep rabbits as pairs because they are not fixed so they would either fight if same sex of have babies then fight if different sex.


----------



## Bindi (Feb 7, 2014)

Not as much time as I'd have liked since they became garden rabbits because of space... and when the weather is cold and wet like it has been, I have to obviously catch them and bring them indoors which has two problems- my elderly cat and my mother. Looking forward to the weather improving!

I think interacting with animals is pretty much the entire point of having one. They aren't works of art to admire from afar, they are little people to be friends with and share your life with. One day I hope to make my guys house rabbits because that sounds like a riot. Yes, there are some species who shouldn't really be handled or don't handle easily- some species of rodent for example (or fish!), but other species of rodent do enjoy being handled or are able to be handled (rats, mice, hamsters)- but rabbits are hardly one of them. They DO bond with people and they DO enjoy interaction and play with us, so comparing them to something like a gerbil isn't that relevant.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 7, 2014)

I love spending time with Bandit. Unfortunately I haven't spent quite as much time with him the past couple of weeks, but I find that the more time I spend with him, the more rewarding it always is. Most days I'll get him to do his tricks, pet him for a while, let him climb on me, I might brush him. When we go for walks in the backyard we're always out there together for at least 45 minutes, not that he really cares about me at that point because he's so much more interested in everything else, but it's still time I get to spend with him. I like sitting with him and reading a book or something, sometimes I'll read out loud and he'll often climb on me and try to eat the book  It's fun


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> Honestly I don't understand why people spend so much time with their rabbits. Yes they are cute, entertaining, and fun to play with, but they aren't much different then say a hamster or weasel and the average hamster owner doesn't obsess over their pets for hours a day. If it weren't for school I would definitely spend much more time with my rabbits but I guess when running a mini breeding facility I have a different opinion on things than people who have them only for pets.



I had basically the same attitude when I was a teenager, we had rabbits as "pets" but they were outside in hutches, the fun of having them wore off very quickly. When I hit my 20's we decided to get a bunny and keep him in the house, then the fun really started! Our last 2 buns were house bunnies and my future bunny (picking him/her up next week!!) will be a spoiled rotten house bunny. I personally will NEVER keep another bun in a small hutch, it will be a house bunny from now on. much Much funner, they truely are members of the family. I guess this is akin to folks who keep their dogs chained or kenneled outside 24/7, are they fun or truely pets? I would not think so.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

Bindi said:


> Not as much time as I'd have liked since they became garden rabbits because of space... and when the weather is cold and wet like it has been, I have to obviously catch them and bring them indoors which has two problems- my elderly cat and my mother. Looking forward to the weather improving!
> 
> I think interacting with animals is pretty much the entire point of having one. They aren't works of art to admire from afar, they are little people to be friends with and share your life with. One day I hope to make my guys house rabbits because that sounds like a riot. Yes, there are some species who shouldn't really be handled or don't handle easily- some species of rodent for example (or fish!), but other species of rodent do enjoy being handled or are able to be handled (rats, mice, hamsters)- but rabbits are hardly one of them. They DO bond with people and they DO enjoy interaction and play with us, so comparing them to something like a gerbil isn't that relevant.



Entirely agree! :bunny18:


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> I don't keep them just as projects. I have owned Jack and Thomas for almost four years and after doing "breeding rabbits", which is just like showing, and loving it so much I got three (6 actually but I sold two to little girls who wanted bunnies and one I rescued and it died of old age) others. All my rabbits get fruit or other treats every day and I exercise as often as my schedule permits it. Jack has won grand champion and reserve grand multiple times in fair and Thomas is an ARBA grand chompion. My rabbits may not run to me when I call their names but they trust me. I keep my rabbits as rabbits not as little fo-fo babies. I am proud owner of my small scale rabbitry where every bunny is loved. I may not be in to rabbits the way you guys are but I can promise I know what I'm doing when it comes to them. Also I am unable to keep rabbits as pairs because they are not fixed so they would either fight if same sex of have babies then fight if different sex.



The only thing I don't get about this post is what do you mean by "I keep my rabbits as rabbits not fo-fo babies" what is meant by this?? The only difference between your rabbits and indoor rabbits is the fact that they are indoors, most likely in bigger enclosures (or have free range of a room or the entire house). Indoor buns also in most cases get more attention and become integrated into family life, much like one would a dog or cat, they become members of the family not fo-fo babies as you put it...there is noting wrong with how you care for your rabbits, you sound like you truely care for them but to call our indoor bunnies fo-fo just because they are our indoor pets is a little off putting. We don't dress our buns up in pretty pink dresses and carry them in purses like some do with their tiny dogs (well some may...  ). My rabbit will be 15-20lbs when full grown, fo-fo is the last thing he/she will be (we pick up our baby bun next week).


----------



## Doc Oc (Feb 7, 2014)

I definitely socialize my babies, but being in school and having other responsibilities I don't play with my adults as much as I would like especially in the winter. In the summer they go outside and they have a little run where they can eat grass and be rabbits. I just wish I had more free time... *dramatic sigh*


----------



## Kittiebot (Feb 7, 2014)

I spend 20-60 minutes with my bun every night, if I don't he starts to beg for attention! His x-pen cage is in the living room by the TV so I just sit in his cage and pet him while I watch movies after work.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

rabbits4me you did not hurt my feelings certainly. I just thought I could see many other situations where the same could be said of kids, grandparents, spouses, hobbies etc! I thought it was interesting and of course there is going to be people who love the heck out of their bunnies and treat them like kids because they don't have any and that of course isn't a crime either!  You were just writing what you were thinking and we all do that... no harm in sharing your opinion.. and thanks for the kind words. I hope I get better soon also. I've been really tired lately from the rib pain and haven't been able to take a ton of pain meds due to work having me working on documents that are due for the government this week.. sigh... oh well..

Vanessa

(I have never known anyone with a pet weasel so that is interesting your friends experience and I guess since people keep pet rats or mice it could fall into that category right?)


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

3willowsbunny said:


> I had basically the same attitude when I was a teenager, we had rabbits as "pets" but they were outside in hutches, the fun of having them wore off very quickly. When I hit my 20's we decided to get a bunny and keep him in the house, then the fun really started! Our last 2 buns were house bunnies and my future bunny (picking him/her up next week!!) will be a spoiled rotten house bunny. I personally will NEVER keep another bun in a small hutch, it will be a house bunny from now on. much Much funner, they truely are members of the family. I guess this is akin to folks who keep their dogs chained or kenneled outside 24/7, are they fun or truely pets? I would not think so.



Ok and I'm the crazy nut who does not want to keep my bunnies outside anymore after Chico and Chica's mommy Girl died and their brother and sister. I still feel to this day if they had been INDOOR the other two kits would have survived and Girl would be here. Sure, i would have like what? 
7 rabbits? They would out number the dogs-4 chihuahua's, but I feel like I would have been able to keep a better eye on them and did feel like Girl was like a dog chained or kenneled outside.. I'm still fussing with my husband about that because he thinks we should put together an outdoor house for them and I think not. I'd rather have them in the house running around in the kitchen and porch then away in the yard where I can't keep an eye on them. I'm just very cautious now and in my house, I know what is going on and with the dogs around, nothing is going to get to the bunnies. 

Out doors, forget it. I have red tailed hawks, owls, cats, groundhogs, possums, raccoons, it's basically wild kingdom out there. I can't control the wild life out there, but they sure as hell aren't coming into my house!

Vanessa


----------



## Ricki911 (Feb 7, 2014)

My 3 rabbits are free run (so no cage), which means compared to when they were in a cages I don't spend as much time with them. My rabbits are odd, they all have behavioural problems, so just having them out from under furniture is good. I usually spend a few hours with them a night (it can be spread out, because they get tired of behaving). I make sure they have loads of toys, and games as well. Many times I find they play with eat other, and wont when I am around. In the summer I take them out in a dog run, and let them run around with the cats for a few hours every few days.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine are out as long as I´m in the house, they usually just do their own thing. I try spend some time on their level but they´ve started now to jump on the sofa with me to see what I´m up to and they´re happy for me to stroke them and I just let them explore in their time. When I walk across the room and stop or if I´m doing something else, they´ll run up to me and don´t chase off when I bend down to pet them. It´s amazing what patience and time will do, like anything, you can´t rush them, some things have to come from them when they´re ready.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 7, 2014)

I spend hours a day with Sophie because I work from home and I am also blessed to only work part time. This is also the only reason I got a rabbit. The thought of choosing to keep a pet, knowing I wouldn't have time for it is unacceptable for me personally. Especially an animal that most likely has to spend a good portion of its life in a cage.

So it's an open cage door policy at my house. The only time I'm not around Sophie is when I'm sleeping or when I leave the house, which I try to do all my errands and such during her sleepy time in the afternoon.

In my opinion choosing to bring an animal in your life should equally enrich yours and the rabbits life. Since they are social animals I believe they need as much of our attention and love as we can possibly provide. My animals are my best friends and I miss them terribly when I'm away from them. If I could take my cat and rabbit with me wherever I went, I certainly would. That's how much I love them.

So yes, I spend hours with my Sophie, I couldn't imagine anything less


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 7, 2014)

I normally spend between 10mins- 1hour a day bonding with my bunnies a day and they'll run round their shed/pen/garden for at least an hour a day unless bad weather eve though the RSPCA say rabbits need to be out their cage at least 10 hours a week!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 7, 2014)

Vanessa- omg... I couldn't imagine you breaking your ribs like that! I want to laugh, cause it is funny, but not so much when you end up with broken ribs! It does sound like you were in a car accident. Look at it this way, you get to spend more time with your buns now that your home 

And wow, I didn't think I would get so many responses! And a debate started... I treat my bunnies like children, as I don't have any. They are my babies & I treat them exactly like that. What's the point in having a rabbit, or any pet for that matter, & not spending anytime with them? The more time spend, the more rewarding it is to have them as pets, or in my case, children! No they don't talk, but they do give love and affection in their own way, & I wouldnt change that for the world!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Vanessa- omg... I couldn't imagine you breaking your ribs like that! I want to laugh, cause it is funny, but not so much when you end up with broken ribs! It does sound like you were in a car accident. Look at it this way, you get to spend more time with your buns now that your home
> 
> And wow, I didn't think I would get so many responses! And a debate started... I treat my bunnies like children, as I don't have any. They are my babies & I treat them exactly like that. What's the point in having a rabbit, or any pet for that matter, & not spending anytime with them? The more time spend, the more rewarding it is to have them as pets, or in my case, children! No they don't talk, but they do give love and affection in their own way, & I wouldnt change that for the world!



Mariah

YES, I never thought in a million years I would break ribs like that. The last time I was in a car accident and had 5 broken. This time 4 from a Holland Lop! Who would have thought!!! :shock2:

Actually yes it is funny but it hurts when I laugh! So I have to be careful!
I mean, the look on her face when I first caught her in the room, and my lazy Canadian Chihuahua Cassidy-( I got him from Saskatchewan. No he was not a star in Corner Gas! ) Obviously he is only good for SLEEPING
at the foot of my bed, because he did not stir one BIT when she hopped into the room which blows my mind because he barks at everything else that moves or does not move!! And you are right. I do get more time with them now and they have more running around time.. so that is a good thing.. I think! 

I treat all my pets like kids in a way... I agree with you what is the point of having them if you are going to treat them like objects? It doesn't do anything to enhance their quality of life or yours if there is no interaction.

BTW, how are your babies?

Vanessa


----------



## Mariah (Feb 7, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Mariah
> 
> YES, I never thought in a million years I would break ribs like that. The last time I was in a car accident and had 5 broken. This time 4 from a Holland Lop! Who would have thought!!! :shock2:
> 
> ...



My three little monkeys are well tonight  I'm just getting ready to put them to bed, since I have to work in the morning.
Boo to working Saturdays!

On a side note, I also have two horses & a cat. I spend just as much time with my cat as I do with the bunnies. He actually follows me around wherever I go in the house. He's a mamas boy  I see the horses seven days a week, & they don't even live on my property! They are 10 mins away. It's the same thing. Why bother having horses if you don't see them? Do I wanna go spend 4+ hours out in this cold? It's -30 tonight... But I do, because like the bunnies & my cat, they are also my children- just 1300 pound children... Lol


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> My three little monkeys are well tonight  I'm just getting ready to put them to bed, since I have to work in the morning.
> Boo to working Saturdays!
> 
> On a side note, I also have two horses & a cat. I spend just as much time with my cat as I do with the bunnies. He actually follows me around wherever I go in the house. He's a mamas boy  I see the horses seven days a week, & they don't even live on my property! They are 10 mins away. It's the same thing. Why bother having horses if you don't see them? Do I wanna go spend 4+ hours out in this cold? It's -30 tonight... But I do, because like the bunnies & my cat, they are also my children- just 1300 pound children... Lol




Wow... and I thought I had my hands full! Shoot, it's too bad you are not
down here. I've got land just sitting in South Carolina .. and houses just sitting in South Carolina... Some of my property has 10 plus acres so you would have tons of space for horses cats, bunnies, etc..When my father was a kid they had horses out there on the land I inherited. The one good thing about South Carolina is it's warmer than Ontario and a good deal warmer than the DC area now! It's going to be 11C tomorrow.. 52F which I think is pretty darn good for early February! 

Have a good one and give some apples to your 1300 pound babies!:magicwand:

Vanessa


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Wow... and I thought I had my hands full! Shoot, it's too bad you are not
> down here. I've got land just sitting in South Carolina .. and houses just sitting in South Carolina... Some of my property has 10 plus acres so you would have tons of space for horses cats, bunnies, etc..When my father was a kid they had horses out there on the land I inherited. The one good thing about South Carolina is it's warmer than Ontario and a good deal warmer than the DC area now! It's going to be 11C tomorrow.. 52F which I think is pretty darn good for early February!
> 
> Have a good one and give some apples to your 1300 pound babies!:magicwand:
> ...


 Hahaha, I'm still laughing over your rib story lol...

You are sooooo lucky to have all that land! I could only dream of having that! One say ill have my horses at home. For now, I have to settle for boarding them out. I am lucky that they are so close though, & I trust the barn owner to look after them when I'm not there. I have trust issues... Haha

I am also so jealous that its 11 degrees where you are.. Currently it's -17 here... Ugh, come on summer! I'll even settle for spring at this point!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 8, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> Everyone has their passion and it seems many of yours is rabbits but for me, rabbits are less of a passion and more of a hobby. I decided to join this site because of my 4h involvement with rabbits which along with horses are my favorite and primary project.



I don't mean to come across as challenging or condescending...but this made me chuckle a little. 

Like you, I raise rabbits. I don't have a large rabbitry, but I do have enough rabbits that spending three hours per day with each one individually isn't quite feasible. Even so, the only way I can think to describe my relationship with my rabbits is passion.

I'd be preaching to the choir if I started rattling off what goes on "behind the scenes" in a rabbitry. But it sure takes dedication that is unmatched in many other avenues.

Whether rabbits are indoors, outdoors, pets, show rabbits, livestock, etc...it sure would be hard to make it through the tougher moments without being head-over-heels crazy about rabbits. Don't sell yourself short by underestimating the effort you put into them...by the same token, hats off to those who enjoy them on a more individual level.

We're all wrapped around a little paw somewhere!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2014)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> We're all wrapped around a little paw somewhere!



I love that! " were all wrapped around a little paw somewhere"

Super cute!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I love that! " were all wrapped around a little paw somewhere"
> 
> Super cute!



Ditto or in my case a couple of little paws!!


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Hahaha, I'm still laughing over your rib story lol...
> 
> You are sooooo lucky to have all that land! I could only dream of having that! One say ill have my horses at home. For now, I have to settle for boarding them out. I am lucky that they are so close though, & I trust the barn owner to look after them when I'm not there. I have trust issues... Haha
> 
> I am also so jealous that its 11 degrees where you are.. Currently it's -17 here... Ugh, come on summer! I'll even settle for spring at this point!



Oh no! It was -0 C here today, we actually had more snow. It didn't stick that much but it snowed for a couple of hours 2-3 before stopping. It was 11 degrees in South Carolina where the land is!!! ullhair:

Oh yeah and I'm still laughing over that rib incident.. he he he... grrr..:whatever no really, I mean I think it's one of the most interesting way to get your ribs messed up... far better than a car accident.!!!!!!

I got rabbit punched is what a friend of mine said about the incident!! Yep a 4 pound Holland Lop did all that damage and didn't even know it!! However, I think she knows I'm hurt because one or two times we have put her back in the hallway she has NOT done that MacGyver move that got me messed up in the first place. She's actually behaved herself which I find surprising. 

I know about trust issues.. trust me! :spintongue

Oh my husband started that talk about, when all the pets die we aren't getting any more.. (yeah right I'm thinking) and then he said, oh when we get another rabbit I want to make certain they can all play together? I do a double take.. WHAT? Is this before or after they all die? right??

Then he is looking at craigs list at a Lop that was really cute and was asking me if I thought lady would get along with this 2 year old Lop.
Now let me tell you, this Lop was CUTE, but I'm like, Get along how? Like as a punching bag? Another rabbit? What? Because remember the first day I got Lady and Brooke from the rescue Lady jumped on Brooke and bit her above the eye and beat the hell out of her and was humping her and hitting her in the head with her front paws which I have never seen before. It was like George Foreman and Muhammad Ali. She is feisty.

I thought it was interesting but today he went out shopping and I was home with the animals and he went on Facetime to see her and talk to her!
Wow... and you say I'm spend too much time with my rabbits? I have never done a facetime with my bunnies!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

3willowsbunny said:


> The only thing I don't get about this post is what do you mean by "I keep my rabbits as rabbits not fo-fo babies" what is meant by this?? The only difference between your rabbits and indoor rabbits is the fact that they are indoors, most likely in bigger enclosures (or have free range of a room or the entire house). Indoor buns also in most cases get more attention and become integrated into family life, much like one would a dog or cat, they become members of the family not fo-fo babies as you put it...there is noting wrong with how you care for your rabbits, you sound like you truely care for them but to call our indoor bunnies fo-fo just because they are our indoor pets is a little off putting. We don't dress our buns up in pretty pink dresses and carry them in purses like some do with their tiny dogs (well some may...  ). My rabbit will be 15-20lbs when full grown, fo-fo is the last thing he/she will be (we pick up our baby bun next week).



By fo-fo I mean soiled. And when you say you rabbit will be 15-20lbs thats sounds like a Flemish is that what you have? I love them!! My dad had one that was pushing 25 lbs and that wasn't all fat either. Her cage was over 12 ft long.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

@oakridgerabbits (and everybody else who I've talked to)
I have trouble spending time with my rabbits due to school. I leave at 7:10 every day and come home at 4:30 except on Mondays when i'll get home closer to 6:30 due to jazz band after school. Including homework, relaxing time, and dinner I am not left very much Tim at all.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 9, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> By fo-fo I mean soiled. And when you say you rabbit will be 15-20lbs thats sounds like a Flemish is that what you have? I love them!! My dad had one that was pushing 25 lbs and that wasn't all fat either. Her cage was over 12 ft long.



Wait, do you mean Fo fo SPOILED or SOILED? 
I'm a bit confused...


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 9, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> @oakridgerabbits (and everybody else who I've talked to)
> I have trouble spending time with my rabbits due to school. I leave at 7:10 every day and come home at 4:30 except on Mondays when i'll get home closer to 6:30 due to jazz band after school. Including homework, relaxing time, and dinner I am not left very much Tim at all.




Ok what about after dinner? Or on the weekends? 

To be honest, I don't go to bed sometimes until 1am from cleaning up their cages, putting fresh water down and making certain everything is good in their cages and I work. 

I see it as me going to sleep in a bed that I poohed and peed all over. I want to make certain everything is as clean as possible for the night. I hoover Brooke's Xpen area almost every night, throw away food that she didn't eat for a day if it's veggies, etc. Chico and Chica's cage gets cleaned out every day, PERIOD. No exceptions unless I'm dead. Even with broke ribs I've cleaned their cages out daily. I can't stand to see a filthy bunny area. I guess as I've gotten older I'm become anal retentive like the chef Phil Hartman used to do way back in the day on Saturday Nite Live.. anal retentive chef that had to clean up as he cooked! I've gotten to the point where I have to give them X amount of time even if it's to clean their areas, refresh the water, take away old food, bring new, etc..

Vanessa


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

3willowsbunny said:


> I had basically the same attitude when I was a teenager, we had rabbits as "pets" but they were outside in hutches, the fun of having them wore off very quickly. When I hit my 20's we decided to get a bunny and keep him in the house, then the fun really started! Our last 2 buns were house bunnies and my future bunny (picking him/her up next week!!) will be a spoiled rotten house bunny. I personally will NEVER keep another bun in a small hutch, it will be a house bunny from now on. much Much funner, they truely are members of the family. I guess this is akin to folks who keep their dogs chained or kenneled outside 24/7, are they fun or truely pets? I would not think so.



I it is likely I will turn out the same when I am older. I would like one of my rabbits to be a house rabbit now but due to our house being a rental, two dogs, and my dad being a collecter of very valuable items (not to mention how yummy looking some are to rabbits) it makes it impossible. And when you say small hutches, I want people to know we make sure every rabbit has a roomy place to stay. I will soon be making a big run to let rabbits have fun outside in the summer months. I have been trying to construct one for a long time now but I haven't gotten any help by my dad for supplies so I've been struggling to get one made. :/


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

I see your point Vanessa and after dinner I do play with rabbits not for long, but I do. During weekend though it is a different story. I ride horses all weekend. My mom and I often drive the three and a half hour drive down to my trianer while my dad watches over the bunnies. I admit, that during the winter I should be spending more time with my rabbits because we board our horses at my trainers due to the heavy snow (we have a good foot and a half) and I don't ride them every day. If I really tried I could get in a good 2 hours of bunny play a day and tons more on a lazy weekend. You know how time can slip away and I spend too much of it doing chores and homework and cleaning up puppy pee that I spend all I can being lazy in bed or whatever because I feel that all those chores and homework will only become more abundant as I move in to higher level classes (such as de an ap) in high school and off to college.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Wait, do you mean Fo fo SPOILED or SOILED?
> I'm a bit confused...
> 
> 
> Vanessa



Oops spoiled...


----------



## lovelops (Feb 9, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> I see your point Vanessa and after dinner I do play with rabbits not for long, but I do. During weekend though it is a different story. I ride horses all weekend. My mom and I often drive the three and a half hour drive down to my trianer while my dad watches over the bunnies. I admit, that during the winter I should be spending more time with my rabbits because we board our horses at my trainers due to the heavy snow (we have a good foot and a half) and I don't ride them every day. If I really tried I could get in a good 2 hours of bunny play a day and tons more on a lazy weekend. You know how time can slip away and I spend too much of it doing chores and homework and cleaning up puppy pee that I spend all I can being lazy in bed or whatever because I feel that all those chores and homework will only become more abundant as I move in to higher level classes (such as de an ap) in high school and off to college.



My goodness.. I was going to say where do you live where you have to board your horses that far away! I feel sorry for you guys having to drive that far to get to your beautiful horses!!!! 

Wow.. Where I live we have boarding literally 5 minutes from my house. I'm literally in horse country so there is an Equestrian Center in the next city over from where I live so we have horse shows here every 6 months and my husband sometimes sells tacks and other horse supplies. So I do understand how time does and will slip away.. I think it's just being able to get a good routine down so you get everything in (I'm not telling you you I mean for me and anyone in general...) that needs to be done and I'm still working on that as an adult.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 9, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> oops spoiled...




ok! 

v


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

lovelops said:


> My goodness.. I was going to say where do you live where you have to board your horses that far away! I feel sorry for you guys having to drive that far to get to your beautiful horses!!!!
> 
> Wow.. Where I live we have boarding literally 5 minutes from my house. I'm literally in horse country so there is an Equestrian Center in the next city over from where I live so we have horse shows here every 6 months and my husband sometimes sells tacks and other horse supplies. So I do understand how time does and will slip away.. I think it's just being able to get a good routine down so you get everything in (I'm not telling you you I mean for me and anyone in general...) that needs to be done and I'm still working on that as an adult.
> 
> Vanessa



I could board my horses like 25 min away but boarding 800 dollars a month I think and all the cheaper places have weird owners or rules like only geldings are allowed. We've bounced around but we love the place we're at even of it is far aqay


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 9, 2014)

*away


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 10, 2014)

3willowsbunny said:


> I personally will NEVER keep another bun in a small hutch, it will be a house bunny from now on. much Much funner, they truely are members of the family. I guess this is akin to folks who keep their dogs chained or kenneled outside 24/7, are they fun or truely pets? I would not think so.



Yes, rabbits can be housed in a hutch or dogs outside in a kennel and be both fun and true pets.

Animals can adapt to many environments, and we've bred and domesticated them to be more content in our homes. There are some animals that prefer being indoors. I dog sit for a few dogs who would rather lounge on the couch than sprawl in the grass. But by the same token, some animals are hard to keep indoors. Everyone knows of the cat that races out the door as soon as it cracks open, or the dog that bounds outside at every opportunity. Some animals develop destructive behaviors (to our belongings or to themselves) if they're kept indoors too long.

Anyway, it's just something to consider.  We enjoy having our pets indoors for our own convenience, but we can also love and have fun with animals outdoors too.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 10, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> By fo-fo I mean soiled. And when you say you rabbit will be 15-20lbs thats sounds like a Flemish is that what you have? I love them!! My dad had one that was pushing 25 lbs and that wasn't all fat either. Her cage was over 12 ft long.



He he!, you mean spoiled, right...  . He/she is a mix, 1/2 Flemish Giant, 1/4 New Zealand, 1/4 English Lop, they have the best of all three breeds and are a bit smaller than a pure Flemish. Should mix in our family perfectly. We have a 48" (ex large) dog crate plus and ex pen attached so it's a nice roomy sleeping/eating area. We will have him/her out a lot after the adjustment phase. I look forward to meeting our new bun this Saturday! :brownbunny:


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

It takes me two hours a day to clean and feed all my 11 rabbits, and 3 guinea pigs. I let them individually roam the house while I clean each of their cages. 
It's exhausting. I wish I had more time to just sit and relax with them instead of clean clean clean.


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Feb 10, 2014)

In many ways rabbits (& other pets) are like children and every one will have different views and ideas on how to look after them. Personally I would feel horrible if I was to leave Blossom in her pen all day. But I guess everyone has different lifestyles which may or may not permit them to have their bunnies out to play for long. In my opinion the main thing would be that they have lots of space to exercise, lots to keep them occupied or another bunny to interact with if you are unable to spend much time with them! 

Blossom is a very spoiled bunny but I personally don't find anything wrong with that! I let her out her pen in the morning to run around with the dog while I get ready for university. My mum and younger sister play with her for about an hour or so while I am away! And when I return I have her out up until I go to bed! I am not constantly on the floor with her, sometimes I just let her do her own thing! Nor do I chase her around trying to force her to play with me however, I find that she really enjoys spending time with me and often hops up onto my bed beside me whilst I do my course work. When I go to stay at my boyfriends house I bring her with me as she now has a pen at his too! She also comes on short visits with me to my granny and papas house! 




P.s. This is Blossom on her new princess bed! &#128540;&#128048;&#128081;&#128149;


----------



## lovelops (Feb 10, 2014)

Blossom is a cute! What a great photo!!!

Vanessa


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you!  xx


----------



## Mariah (Feb 10, 2014)

Blossom is super cute! 

But omg, horses being 3 hours away? I would loose my mind! My horses need to be close because I see them everyday, & ride 4 times a week. Like I said before, I have trust issues. The longest distance I've ever drove for them was 45 mins, & that didn't last for long. We have a ton of snow here too, but I also have an indoor arena to ride in, so snows not an issue for me 

Vanessa, I may have to move in with you! I've attached a pic of my big beautiful boys!


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

I spend as much time with my buns as I can. Unfortunately I had to put Chloe into a separate room until I get her fur mites under control, but until then, I pet her as frequently as I pass through that room (which is basically like a hallway to the rest of the house, so every half hour? I just ensure I wash my hands in hot water after each petting session.)
She will get a lot of floor time once she has been treated, because she was an outdoor bunny I do not want her to get too stressed. When I had her on the floor in that other room when she first came home, she followed me all over the room and hopped up in my lap. SO cute.  

Buster gets a little less playtime than I wish to admit. He hops all over his cage, and gets cuddles a lot, but when he's on the floor, it's almost like I have to chase him (or lour him with treats...he'll do anything for a yogurt drop) lol to get him back in his cage. I hate doing that because it stresses him out, and it stresses me out, and everyone is just stressed out. I let him hop all over my bed, though, it seems a lot easier to catch him from there.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Blossom is super cute!
> 
> But omg, horses being 3 hours away? I would loose my mind! My horses need to be close because I see them everyday, & ride 4 times a week. Like I said before, I have trust issues. The longest distance I've ever drove for them was 45 mins, & that didn't last for long. We have a ton of snow here too, but I also have an indoor arena to ride in, so snows not an issue for me
> 
> Vanessa, I may have to move in with you! I've attached a pic of my big beautiful boys!



That's only for the winter. I keep them at my house during better months but this winter has been unusually cold and snowy. Here's my yearling


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 11, 2014)

3willowsbunny said:


> He he!, you mean spoiled, right...  . He/she is a mix, 1/2 Flemish Giant, 1/4 New Zealand, 1/4 English Lop, they have the best of all three breeds and are a bit smaller than a pure Flemish. Should mix in our family perfectly. We have a 48" (ex large) dog crate plus and ex pen attached so it's a nice roomy sleeping/eating area. We will have him/her out a lot after the adjustment phase. I look forward to meeting our new bun this Saturday! :brownbunny:



Yes spoiled.... 
Sound like a cool rabbit! Do you know if it will have lop ears. I have always wanted a English lop but I have enough rabbits already.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Blossom is super cute!
> 
> But omg, horses being 3 hours away? I would loose my mind! My horses need to be close because I see them everyday, & ride 4 times a week. Like I said before, I have trust issues. The longest distance I've ever drove for them was 45 mins, & that didn't last for long. We have a ton of snow here too, but I also have an indoor arena to ride in, so snows not an issue for me
> 
> Vanessa, I may have to move in with you! I've attached a pic of my big beautiful boys!




Wow, they are beautiful and I agree if I had horses I would not want them that far away. I would be wondering about them the entire time. Come on down Mariah, the more the merrier!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 12, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> That's only for the winter. I keep them at my house during better months but this winter has been unusually cold and snowy. Here's my yearling



You've got a beauty also. Name please! 


vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 12, 2014)

Time spent with my bunnies... ok now this morning my husband woke me up at a little before 6am to show me Lady in the kitchen. She runs around the kitchen since I've had the accident with my ribs..

She was SLEEPING ON TOP OF HER CAGE.. facing the doorway so she could see us... I was so sad 

We picked the cage up immediately and put it in the hallway adjacent to our bedroom and I guess we are going to have to do that every night because she misses being around us since I had my ribs messed up. But I had no idea she was sleeping on top of her cage so she could see us better coming back into the kitchen.. OH that makes me sad...

So she was really happy this morning. So for the day she can run around and play in the kitchen. At night she is going to have to come back to the hallway. 

Vanessa


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 12, 2014)

lovelops said:


> You've got a beauty also. Name please!
> 
> 
> vanessa



Mariah


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Feb 13, 2014)

@lovelops that is soooo sweet! She must really love you! &#128522;&#128149;


----------



## evilhare (Feb 13, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Blossom is super cute!
> 
> But omg, horses being 3 hours away? I would loose my mind! My horses need to be close because I see them everyday, & ride 4 times a week. Like I said before, I have trust issues. The longest distance I've ever drove for them was 45 mins, & that didn't last for long. We have a ton of snow here too, but I also have an indoor arena to ride in, so snows not an issue for me
> 
> Vanessa, I may have to move in with you! I've attached a pic of my big beautiful boys!



Nice horses! Makes me wish I could get a few


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

rabbits4me said:


> Mariah




Really??? Awww... your going to have to post more photos!
What a beauty! How much riding time do you get in a week?

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

AwesomeBunnyBlossom said:


> @lovelops that is soooo sweet! She must really love you! &#128522;&#128149;




Yeah I think she does.. ! I was like, Ohhhh poor baby..... the minute we got her in the hallway she flopped down near our bedroom doorway and took a nap! 

Poor little girl. I had no idea. Poor girl, sleeping on top of the cage..
Well every night she is going to be back with us and if she gets into the
room again and hides under the bed, screw it. I'm not going to tear the bed apart and mess my ribs up again. She can sleep under there until one of us can get her little lop butt out!

Vanessa


----------



## Moonpix (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm a little late to the conversation, but I thought I'd weigh in anyhow. Mouse has the run of the house, so even when we're not specifically on the floor playing with him, he'll choose to play 'follow the leader' down the hall or hop up on his Daddy's lap when his Daddy is busy working, or jump on my laptop and press a series of keys which only he knows, and which lock my keyboard in french mode. We're lucky in that my husband works from home so the two of them always have each other for company (and distraction). 

Then later, when we're all together and Mouse is active, we'll usually give him a couple of hours throughout the evening of playing around on the floor, head scribs, and letting him climb/chase us.

I agree that they are like children in many ways - super social and attention seeking, but also incredibly intelligent and in need of stimulation. Toys are a must, but as we all can likely remember from being children, what fun are toys when you don't have someone to play with? That's mom and dad's job


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 15, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Really??? Awww... your going to have to post more photos!
> What a beauty! How much riding time do you get in a week?
> 
> Vanessa



Well she's just a yearling so I don't ride her but Tucson my older horse, which will be leaving me soon due to an old knee injury that makes her stiff, I got 6-10 hours in a week depending on how much time I spent during the weekend. Sometimes way more and sometimes less. This is Tucson and I on a trial ride: 


And this is Mariah but she is flicking her ear so it looks like it's gone:


Here's another:


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow the pictures got messed up...


----------



## Mariah (Feb 15, 2014)

Rabbitsforme: your horses are beautiful, especially Mariah!  Mariah was my first horses name. She is no longer with us, but she thought me a lot!

This pic was taken about 6 years ago. Can you tell I love grey horses!


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Rabbitsforme: your horses are beautiful, especially Mariah!  Mariah was my first horses name. She is no longer with us, but she thought me a lot!
> 
> This pic was taken about 6 years ago. Can you tell I love grey horses!



Aww so cute. I've known many grays and they have all been sweet hearts. This is mariah and I at fair last year


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 15, 2014)

Gosh I'm just having photo problems


----------



## evilhare (Feb 15, 2014)

Lovely horses. Makes me wish I could have raised horses.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 17, 2014)

Normally Mason has the run of my daughter's room, the hallway, and the bathroom. But he gets tons of loving. We all go in to say hi every day. He is always bopping us to get attention. Or a scratching us to move. He doesn't like to be in the other parts of the house. If we bring him out he runs back to his room. This week were missing him at the fair. But I'm guessing he will have loads of attention with all the people there plus we will check on him every day.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 18, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Rabbitsforme: your horses are beautiful, especially Mariah!  Mariah was my first horses name. She is no longer with us, but she thought me a lot!
> 
> This pic was taken about 6 years ago. Can you tell I love grey horses!



YES! What a great photo of you two together! Wow... I'm sorry that she is no longer with you...  

Vanessa


----------



## kukupecpec (Mar 5, 2014)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> Yes, rabbits can be housed in a hutch or dogs outside in a kennel and be both fun and true pets.
> 
> Animals can adapt to many environments, and we've bred and domesticated them to be more content in our homes. There are some animals that prefer being indoors. I dog sit for a few dogs who would rather lounge on the couch than sprawl in the grass. But by the same token, some animals are hard to keep indoors. Everyone knows of the cat that races out the door as soon as it cracks open, or the dog that bounds outside at every opportunity. Some animals develop destructive behaviors (to our belongings or to themselves) if they're kept indoors too long.
> 
> Anyway, it's just something to consider.  We enjoy having our pets indoors for our own convenience, but we can also love and have fun with animals outdoors too.



I always have a rough time deciding how to go about housing my pets. My entire family is super allergic to pets with fur, so that makes things difficult lol. 
For us it has been a choice for the animal. I've had chickens that live inside (with a diaper) because they crave human attention, and a goose that started as a house pet and decided she would rather be outside. 
So now our bunnies get to make their own decisions too. I started with just 2, but as I'm sure most of you know if you have the means your bunny population quickly inflates! So now we have 5, and a litter of 3 babies. 
Bugsy, Red, and Bella (with Red's litter of 3 who will be off to their new homes a few weeks) are outdoor bunnies. They have a big ole hutch and get to come out to play in the dirt and the sun regularly. Bugsy and his brother never had the space they wanted indoors. They wanted to dig and chew and run and jump and they just seemed happier outside and now Bugsy has his two ladies with him.
Lulu and Misty are mostly indoor bunnies. They looooove people and human attention, so they get to live inside and only go out to play in the good weather, although "day after rain" ground is definitely a must because they can't get enough of that cool wet dirt to dig around in. 
I love that everyone here is so understanding and helpful no matter how you love your bunnies as long as you love them :bunnyheart 

Having both at the same time it's easy for me to see that Lulu and Misty are a bigger part of the family, where Bugsy and fam are more "pets" that we give a few head rubs to when outside and "check on" and take cute pictures of rather than constant time together even just hanging out in the same room. So many of your buns are SO lucky to have found their human who is ready to give so much time to buns with people loving personalities. Lulu was a cage bunny that lived the first year and a half in a 3ft by 18 in cage, never coming out, only getting the occasional head pat. I was astounded by her super friendly and human loving personality when she came to me. I would spend all day snuggling her if I could!


----------

